

The Epic History of Rhinos - Thevet
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150518-the-epic-history-of-rhinos

======
adamnemecek
If you want to get involved in trying to prevent rhino and elephant
extinction, please contact your representative. If you live in the US, over at
/r/babyelephantgifs we've put together all the info that you need including a
template that you can use when contacting your representative
[https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/comments/338f7t/co...](https://www.reddit.com/r/babyelephantgifs/comments/338f7t/contact_your_state_representatives_about_current/)
.

The situation is dire, according to some estimates, rhinos and elephants will
be extinct in the next 10-20 years.

------
throwaway_97
>They survive in northern India and southern Nepal.

There are no rhinos in northern India. There are only in Assam(Kaziranga and
Manas national parks) which is in north-east and let me assure you that is not
remotely close(geographically) or similar(regarding climate) to northern
India.

~~~
tzs
There are around 30 in Dudhwa National Park in Uttar Pradesh.

~~~
throwaway_97
Correct me if I'm wrong but UP lost its last rhino in 1878 in Pilibhit
forests. All the new rhinos are the ones rehabilitated from Assam.

